

Building our first app in Go - markoa
http://renderedtext.com/blog/2013/08/28/building-our-first-app-in-go

======
thibaut_barrere
Can anyone with experience on this share what are their preferred (http) Go
deployment option?

~~~
MindTwister
So far, copy the binary to the server, add it as a service in upstart, and
start the service.

When updating the application, copy the binary to the server and restart the
service.

~~~
simonw
Could you share an example upstart configuration?

~~~
realrocker
Sorry for the self-plug:
[https://coderwall.com/p/iekaog](https://coderwall.com/p/iekaog). Too big to
post here.

~~~
MindTwister
Saves me the trouble ^^

I actually think i got the inspiration for mine from that post.

